
Show HN: News Box from Owwly – list of early products and that’s just beginning - Wolfmother
https://owwly.com/news-box
======
Wolfmother
Hello community,

I would like to introduce a new page on Owwly - News Box You can find here
early startups and interesting tips on how to build successful products. We
realized it’s really hard for young startups to introduce to the tech world.
Our mission is to help people promote their solutions at the very beginning,
even when a tool has only landing page to gather email list.

And that’s just beginning…

We would like to give an option to users to log in and participate in
community growing.

The Goal - motivate startupers to add content which could bring a value
(remarks from building a product, takeaways, what they learn, what works/
what’s not, etc.)

Upsides to startupers: -building community around their product -knowledge
exchange -free promotion

So keen to hear you’re feedback about this idea. Do you think it could give
you a value to use it from time to time? Would you like to share knowledge and
be more visible in the tech world?

Piotr.

